

The ’70s Photos That Made Us Want to Save Earth - Jim72
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/03/epa-gallery/

======
russell
For me it was Apolo 8 Earthrise.
[http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/imagegallery/image_feature_10...](http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/imagegallery/image_feature_102.html)

For sheer horror there was a National Geographic story about pollution in
Easter Europe somewhat later.

